# Enlace para telemetría en un circuito



## Scooter (Abr 4, 2013)

En estos momento estoy haciendo la ECU de un cochecito para al shell ecomaraton.
De momento conecto con la ECU por usb y en breve lo haré por BT pero mas adelante nos interesaría tener información en tiempo real en el circuito.
La distancia sería la de un circuito "real", aunque el circuito pueda tener 4~5km de recorrido, en línea recta desde boxes no debería de estar a mas de 1~2km.
La cantidad de información no es mucha, ahora mismo es a 9600bps y sobra.
¿Cual sería la opción mas sencilla / económica?
He pensado en gprs/3g pero me parece una complicación inecesaria, y que hay que pagar la conexión telefónica del país en el que se haga, aunque se podría comprar un sim de prepago.
Los módulos xbee parece que se quedan cortos; 1500m los pro según dicen, pero luego llega la realidad y lo fastidia todo.

¿alguna orientación?
De electrónica "se de lo que se"; potencia, digital etc. pero la radiofrecuencia no se encuentra en ese etc. tengo nociones pero nunca he montado mas que un emisor fm.
Preferiría un módulo para "pegar a la uart" y listo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 4, 2013)

Bueno Amigo, Scooter, quizas puedas añadir un amplificador de R.F. al modulo Xbee 
A 1ra. instancia encontre algo asi: http://www.ez-net.com.ar/amplificadores.htm, el modulo Xbee, del cual hablas debe tener una potencia de salida similar a estos modulos, habra que pensar en algo como 5W o mas. Ahora sobre el tema costos...


----------



## marcelorenz (Abr 4, 2013)

yo estoy con el mismo problema, y vi estos, estan a buen precio, y a mi me hace falta transmitir 115200 a 1km, tambien se puede setear a 9600.

http://www.hoperf.com/rf/fsk/HM-TRP.htm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000M-Direc...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Scooter (Abr 4, 2013)

Miraré a ver los circuitos que distancias reales tienen, aunque me ha gustado bastante lo que propones, supongo que buscando una buena antena igual mejora algo.
Me parece que eso irá para la ECU 2.0 osea _al año que viene_ que resulta ser la frase mas repetida últimamente. Por lo menos hemos conseguido convertir un motor de carburación de gasolina a inyección de metanol cosa que no todo el mundo pensaba que iría bien.
Buscaré a ver que encuentro y a que precios.


----------



## marcelorenz (Abr 4, 2013)

en mi caso tambien me dedico a instalar inyecciones programables, pero para autos de competicion, el metanol funciona perfecto, unicamente debes tener en cuenta que no debe haber absolutamente ningun componente que sea de aluminio y este en contacto con el metanol, como por ejemplo los acoples de las mangueras y la rampa de inyectores, ya que el metanol lo disuelve y te tapa los inyectores, tampoco debe tener filtro de papel, ya que lo pudre.
aca hemos armado motores turbo alimentados con metanol al 100% con inyectores de 1680cc y van de mil amores, con potencias de 600hp y mas.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 5, 2013)

Estamos en las antipodas; esto es un concurso de bajo consumo osea que gana el que menos consuma. El motor es un honda 4t de 38cc que entrega algo más de 1cv. El cochecito pesa como 60kg o así


----------



## marcelorenz (Abr 5, 2013)

ahh, listo, por que motivo se usa metanol?? tecnicamente tiene menos potencia especifica por litro que la nafta de petroleo, o sea de por si para la misma potencia usas casi el el doble de liquido.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 5, 2013)

Me he liado, es etanol. No lo se muy bien, supongo que hay categorías, quizás también se busque energía renovable , el etanol se puede sacar de cualquier sitio, por ejemplo excedentes de producción de vino o lo que sea. Las primeras pruebas las hicimos con gasolina, con etanol cuesta más que funcione redondo...


----------

